# beets in a crock pot?



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

We cook a lot of beets over the summer. I bought some yesterday and planned on making them today - roasting in the oven. I decided not to because of the high temperature outside. I didn't want to heat up the apart. too much.

I would prefer not to boil beets, I like the taste of roasted, but don't like how long it takes to cook them.

Can you roast beets in a crock pot? Has anyone done it before? roasted them whole?


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

Hmmm...I don't know. Maybe quarter them and add just a bit of water and cook on high checking every so often (basically a braise). I would think it would take a long time whole because I know potatoes do.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

MMMM BEETS!!
I just had to tell you that Beets on the grill are the BEST! All you have to do is clean then, cut off the ends.. and then slice em up... no need to peel! spritz a little olive oil on em, and put em on the grill.. you can leave them on as long as you like probably. I like mine a little crunchy still. It is the BEST way i've ever eaten beets!!!







MMMMMMM


----------



## sadiesmom (Feb 18, 2005)

If you don't want to wait to cook them, (I'm impatient), they make a great salad when grated raw. I make a viniagrette with shallot, olive oil, sherry vinegar or lemon juice and salt. Grate peeled beets, (I use my food processer cause I'm also lazy), and toss them in. I let them sit for about 10 - 15 minutes to soak up the dressing. They are really sweet this way, and no waiting!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

check www.justslowcooking. Tons of recipes there, and they might have a crockpot roasting one.

Thanks to everyone else for all the great ideas. I love beets -- usually just roast or boil them, then eat with butter and sea salt.









~Nick


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks for the info. The raw salad one sound awesome. I will make one tonight.
We don't have a grill, otherwise I would try the other recipe.

Also, thanks for the link.

I knew I could find good info here.


----------

